# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Διαρροή ρεύματος τασης ουδετερου και γειωσης

## commando

Επειδη στη σχολη δεν τα καναμε αυτα και επειδη εχω καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα και ειναι κριμα να φωναζω ηλεκτρολογο,ξερει κανεις αν ειναι πανω απο το οριο τα 3V εναλλασομενης μετρησης τασης μεταξυ ουδετερου και γειωσης σε αφορτιστο ουδετερο?Καπου λεει οτι πρεπει να ειναι μεχρι 2 αλλα δεν ξερω.Υπαρχει περιπτωση μια ασφαλεια να εχει προβλημα και να βραχυκυκλωνει?γιατι αλλαξα πριζες στην ασφαλεια που ανηκουν και που πεφτει αλλα τιποτα παλι πεφτει η ασφαλεια αν ενεργοποιηθει και οταν επιασα τα καλωδια με τα χερια μου παροτι δεν ηταν στο ρευμα επεσε το ρελε διαφυγης ή γενικος οπως το λενε.Ευχαριστω

----------


## klarabel

Γιώργο συγγνώμη, αλλά όσες φορές και να το διαβάσω δεν βγαίνει νόημα. Επιασες καλώδια ; Ποιά ; Πώς ; Τι ; Φάση, ουδέτερο, και τα δύο μαζί ; Εγινες dummy load ; 

Αφού πέφτει ο ρελές διαφυγής όταν πιάνεις καλώδια σημαίνει ότι δουλεύει κανονικά. Αν είχες πρόβλημα βραχυκυκλώματος θα έπεφτε συνέχεια ο ρελές. Πότε έχεις "βραχυκύκλωμα" ?

----------


## manol01

Καλησπέρα η ύπαρξη και μόνο τάσης στον ουδέτρο χωρίς φορτίο απoτελεί διαρροή. Καλό θα ήταν να κοιτάξεις αν κάποια πρίζα η' φις έχει πάρει υγρασία. Όσο για το ρελέ διαφυγής συμφωνώ με τον klarabel. Οι ασφάλειες είναι μηχανισμοί προστασίας που τοποθετούνται στην φάση του ρεύματος. Καλό θα ήταν να μην σε πιάνει πανικός και όταν ανοίξει ο καιρός (σταματήσει να βρέχει) να το ψάξεις πιο εμπεριστατομένα και ότι άλλο χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## nvak

Αν κατάλαβα καλά σου πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής ρεύματος (αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό) χωρίς να έχεις κάποιο φορτίο, ακόμα και με κατεβασμένες ασφάλειες. Αν σου συμβαίνει αυτό έχεις διαρροή ουδετέρου ως προς γή στην εγκατάστασή σου ή σε κάποιο φορτίο μετά απο το ρελέ διαφυγής. 
Είναι δύσκολο στον εντοπισμό, γιατί χρειάζεται να απομονώσεις μία - μία τις αναχωρήσεις ουδετέρου από τον πίνακα (δεν υπάρχουν για τον ουδέτερο διακόπτες στις συνηθισμένες εγκαταστάσεις και η απομόνωση γίνεται από την μπάρα ουδετέρου του πίνακα με τον κατσαβίδι και χειροκίνητο τρόπο) 
Απομονώνοντας μία μία τις αναχωρήσεις, θα βρεις ποια γραμμή έχει το πρόβλημα και θα την ψάξεις.

Σημ: Σε μία σωστή εγκατάσταση με ρελέ διαφυγής, πρέπει οι μικροαυτόματοι να είναι διπλοί και να κόβουν και τον ουδέτερο εκτός από την φάση ώστε να εντοπίζονται εύκολα και χωρίς ηλεκτρολόγο οι διαρροές.

----------


## pstratos

nvak ++ Για τους διπλόυς ασφαλειοδιακόπτες. Αλλά στο μπ***λο που ζούμε το 1 eur μας έφαγε. 

Ξεκίνα ψάχνωντας τις εξωτερικές σου μπρίζες. Αυτές τις μέρες με τις βροχές έχω βαρεθεί να ξεπλυμηρίζω μπρίζες φίλων και γνωστών. Άτοιμο το νερό περνά μέσα απο τις κουβιδοσωλήνες και καταλήγει συνήθως στην πιο χαμηλή μπρίζα

----------


## commando

Μαλλον ειχα δικιο,μπαρουτι στη μπαρα ουδετερου και βραχυκυκλωματα γυρω της,παω να αγορασω μια καινουρια να γυμνωσω καλωδια και ο θεος βοηθος.

----------


## commando

426352_3206229831436_1136854810_3203916_1576603158_n.jpg
Τα καταφερα παιδες ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες,το μαθημα που βγαινει ειναι πως μια φορα στα 20 χρονια ελεγξτε τις βιδες και την κατασταση της μπαρας ουδετερου,κανει καλο!Η διαρροη προς γη ειναι στα 1.2V τωρα,απο οτι καταλαβα μιλωντας και με Klarabel παντα υπαρχει δυναμικο μεταξυ ουδετερου γης το οριο ειναι στα 2-3v παραπανω και ψαχνομαστε.Ανεβασα και 18βολτ πανω στο ταρατσοκουτο που ειναι το pico αντι για 220 και ειμαστε κομπλε.

----------

